# Wonder shells are evil!!!



## Rainbowpandas (Apr 18, 2010)

I put one in my tank last night and today King was dead! RIP


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Whats a wonder shell? And sorry for your lose.


----------



## Rainbowpandas (Apr 18, 2010)

It's white and it is supposed to clear up cloudy water, clean tap water, increase sex drive, and all kinds of stuff...


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

sorry for your loss. yes sadly those are bad and i am VERY skeptical of ANY slow release agents for fish tanks, even those food rock things that dissolve.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I HATE wondershells. They haven't killed any of my bettas, (thank gosh) but I put one in my 40 gallon community tank and POOF.... next morning, everyone dead.... even my beautiful breeding pair of honey gouramis!! Nooo!
So sorry about King... Stupid shells!!!


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

That's terrible! I'm really sorry to hear about this. All in all, this has been a bad day for bettas! Lots of people with sick, dying, dead fish. Very sad.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

R.I.P to all you bettas and fishies out there... 
Today _has _been a horrible day.


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

wow - I don't think I've ever seen those.

And now I'll stay away from them!!

Sorry for all the losses:-(


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so glad I read this. A wonder shell sounds like the kinda thing I'd be sucked into buying. 
So sorry about your betta King ): 
R.I.P


----------



## Sens (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm sorry 
Thanks for the warning though...I won't buy em ... why do they sell this crap?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

For the moolah $$$.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

xxabc said:


> for the moolah $$$.


winnnnerrr


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

*My EXP with wondershells*

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to chip in and say I have had a very good experience with wondershells. They helped keep my pH stable at 7.0 and gave me snails calcium.

HOWEVER! Doing some research into this (since no one gave water parameters such as pH, nitrate, ammonia, etc... readings for their water), I did find this.


> IMPORTANT: Keep in mind that if your aquarium is low in electrolytes, the quick release of positive mineral ions can be stressful to many SE Asia and Amazon River fish such as Bettas as well as many shrimp (such as Crystal Red Shrimp). If not used before, it is strongly advised to start with a 1/4 dose and then work up to a 1/2 dose or more.
> Example; a 1/4 Medium Wonder Shell or 1-2 small WS for a 10 gallon aquarium.
> The sudden introduction of Wonder Shells in a low positive mineral ion aquarium is comparable to changing water in a tank with high nitrates or especially too low pH; the fish/invertebrates will need to be adjusted to the improved water quality or pH shock would follow from the water change!!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

There are gentler natural ways of raising pH. They have to do with increasing the KH buffer. I'll find a thread for you if you're interested. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

And once again if it sounds to good to be true, it most likely is.
Ya'll really should find out what's in all this crap before you put in your tank. 

R

R


----------



## MyRedBetta (Oct 19, 2013)

There's no need at all to mess around with Ph levels, so any bottled treatments and other things that claim to lower or raise Ph, leave well alone, if not that's when death happens. IF you must for whatever reason need to lower it, drift wood and also peat balls work good.

Most fish that are tank bred can and will adapt to your ph level. Don't think I've ever seen REALLY hard water such as 8.8ppm in anyone's house hold tap water.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

MyRedBetta said:


> Don't think I've ever seen REALLY hard water such as 8.8ppm in anyone's house hold tap water.


My pH was 9.0 one time when I tested it in the tank. It was also 9.0 coming from my tap. I tested it another time and it was 8.0. All my fish have been fine, though. I've had one of my bettas for 11 months in my current house and he is as healthy as ever.


----------



## FattyBlues (Jul 27, 2014)

:shake: it's sad that you have to research everything for its safety. I will remove the shell immediately! just bought it today.
thank you for posting your experience and very sorry for your horrible experience with this product!


----------



## 1RainbowBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry about your betta. I thought about trying wonder shells to add minerals to my betta's water. I'm glad now I didn't. Thanks for sharing your experience so others know to be very careful if they choose to use them at all.


----------

